# Tax deductions for multiple vehicles



## Embe408 (Feb 22, 2018)

Can I use standard deductions for one, while using mileage deductions for the other?

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Embe408 said:


> Can I use standard deductions for one, while using mileage deductions for the other?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!


I found an article that suggested splitting mileage between two vehicles, but nothing about what you are asking. I think you need to ask a tax professional, which am not.
https://www.bankrate.com/auto/can-i-claim-2-cars-for-business-tax-deduction/


----------



## Embe408 (Feb 22, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I found an article that suggested splitting mileage between two vehicles, but nothing about what you are asking. I think you need to ask a tax professional, which am not.
> https://www.bankrate.com/auto/can-i-claim-2-cars-for-business-tax-deduction/


Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Embe408 said:


> Thank you for your assistance!


You're welcome, but I'm afraid I wasn't much help.


----------



## Embe408 (Feb 22, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You're welcome, but I'm afraid I wasn't much help.


Time and effort is more than anyone can expect...especially since I haven't given either to you, so I appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

actual expenses rarely comes up more expensive than standard mileage rate..

you gotta be driving a high end car or have some terrible luck on needing engine work


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Embe408 said:


> Can I use standard deductions for one, while using mileage deductions for the other?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!


Yes you can.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Embe408 said:


> Can I use standard deductions for one, while using mileage deductions for the other?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!


Yes


----------



## Embe408 (Feb 22, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> actual expenses rarely comes up more expensive than standard mileage rate..
> 
> you gotta be driving a high end car or have some terrible luck on needing engine work


Thank you for your help!



UberTaxPro said:


> Yes you can.


Thank you for your help! You've been of great assistance to me on more than one occasion and I appreciate it!



Fritz Duval said:


> Yes


Thank you Fritz!


----------

